# My shop in the basement



## enginemaker1 (Mar 13, 2010)

It may not have some of the newest machines, but they do work well. I use for work and hobby.
The Bridgeport is 1963 and the Hendey lathe has no serial number to date it. An older cone head tie bar 14" x 5'























Tom


----------



## dreeves (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking shop. I love that blue paint make me want to repaint mine. :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, I like that color on the lathe. On the Bridgeport, I guess I've seen them in plain grey for too long. ;D Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 13, 2010)

Tom,

Nice shop and nice machines. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice looking machines, welcome aboard.

Rex


----------



## rake60 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shop Tom! Thm:

Your Bridgeport and lathe are both "experienced" machines.
The don't make them like that anymore.
You have a couple real treasures there!

Rick


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Mar 13, 2010)

Tom, 
I really like the look of the old Hendey lathes






I have the repair parts manual with mine which lists it as 1904 design. No idea what the actual vintage is. It is currently at my father's farm which is a long drive for me.
Dave


----------



## Maryak (Mar 13, 2010)

Tom,

I just noticed - Is that a varispeed drive on the end of your motor or a plain worm gearbox. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paul_C (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. I wish my Bridgeport and South Bend was in the basement. My machinery is out in an unheated garage. I usually give up the shop when it gets cold and turn to vintage electronics in the winter. Been thinking about moving to the basement for the last 10 years but the pool table to store stuff things on, and all the things on, under and around it would have to go.


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 14, 2010)

wow really nice shop i very much like the Hendey Thm:thanks for showing


----------



## kendo (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Tom 
      Great shop you got there, love they machines. Thanks for showing.

                         Ken


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great shop Tom. Looks like the Bridgeport just clears the rafters. 

I grew up in Torrington during the 50's and 60's and worked briefly at the Torrington Bearing Company in the metallurgical dept. I remember vague references to the Hendey Lathe Co, but I have no idea where the factory was located. It was not in business in the 1960's.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

